# electric beach carts



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anyone know were we can find an electric beach cart locally? My fishing buddy and I are getting to old to pull pier carts on the beach full of beer, ice and fishing equipment.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure locally, but the following link is to a 2007 patent office submission in PDF in case you want some ideas of how to build one (or get someone to build one for you)..........
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/7210545.pdf


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I will try to post some pics later if i can find them. I used the wheels and motors off of one of my son's john deer gator toys and converted it to a electric wagon. It worked great. Its a 12volt system and it runs at 5mph which is to fast on the pavement but very much needed in the thick sand. I put a 12volt ot 6volt reducer in the system and I then had 5mph on one side of the switch and 2.5mph on the other., It worked great. I will check to see if I can find the pics.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

here are the pictures of the wagon that I converted. I dont use it any more though because its too small. Just a play toy now.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Hell yea!!!


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

*beach cart*

would you consider selling the electric beach cart?


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

That my man is a dream come true to us old farts, you are the man:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## ZOOM BUGGY (Aug 11, 2011)

*Zoom buggy*



amberjack said:


> Does anyone know were we can find an electric beach cart locally? My fishing buddy and I are getting to old to pull pier carts on the beach full of beer, ice and fishing equipment.


 O YA it is called THE ZOOM BUGGY JUST WHAT YOU NEED Zoom-Buggy.com look it up great Machine


----------



## Aerophd (Nov 8, 2015)

*Electric Beach Cart*

I am considering of going to full production of a high quality electric beach cart. I am asking/ market analisys, about how much are people willing to spend on a cart?


----------

